
Honeywell claims to have world’s highest performing quantum computer - furcyd
https://www.zdnet.com/article/honeywell-claims-to-have-worlds-highest-performing-quantum-computer-according-to-ibms-benchmark/
======
nchase
That’s really interesting. I only know Honeywell from a decade ago as a
provider of commodity-class desktop computer parts.

